# Using coconut in wine



## arcticsid (May 12, 2009)

I seen in a different thread Wade mentioned that he has an banana pinepple going. I was actually thinking about making the same and was wondering about adding some coconut to it. Has anyone used coconut in their wine? Are there any special considerations when adding it? And do you use fresh or the grated dried stuff found in baking? Do you use the milk, etc.?

Troy


----------



## St Allie (May 12, 2009)

jack keller has a recipe where he uses a pound of dried coconut and boils it.. then uses the strained water in the recipe.

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (May 12, 2009)

I'm assuming by dried we're talking about the type we use in baking. There is sugar in it but that could just be calculated in. I was kinda thinking about a "pina colada" type wine and the bananas would be an extra taste addition. I really like the pineapple wine I've been messing with this winter and would like to take it a step further


----------



## St Allie (May 12, 2009)

Yes I think he is talking 'dessicated coconut' which is used in cakes and things. If you want the banana flavour, add the mashed banana to the must.. boiling the bananas .. destroys the actual flavour. 

I have a banana wine clearing at the moment it's a lovely tawney port colour and surprisingly tastes more like a chardonnay. The recipe for that one, boiled the bananas first and only the juice was used for the wine.

Yours sounds like a nice fruity wine Troy, 

Allie


----------



## deboard (Jan 3, 2010)

I was thinking about coconut in a wine, maybe something like a grape concentrate like riesling (or some other white), with some frozen mango, plus some coconut water. 

I have coconut water, it lists SO2 as a preservative. Also ascorbic acid. Otherwise it's coconut, water, sugar. Will the ascorbic acid cause problems? Just vitamin C right?

I could also use canned coconut milk, which just lists coconut and water as the ingredients. It's really thick, but specifically says unsweetened, and might end up with more flavor anyways. We usually use it for cooking, but it could be re-purposed to a higher calling.


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 14, 2010)

I just started a fruit wine mix with coconut and I am concerned about the oil content of the coconut, too. I know when making my pecan wine, I had to soak up the oil floating on the top of each racking with wadded up paper towels because pecan oil goes rancid. Thinking the same thing for the coconut oil. I will let you know how it goes with mine. I mixed orange and pineapple juice concentrate with flaked coconut and rice.


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, it was definitely a valid concern with the oil content formed by the coconut...got home from work today to stir the batch (3 days fermenting) and there was about a 1/4-inch of oil suffocating the yeast. I chose to carefully syphon under the oil layer into a new primary. This morning, all looks well and foamy, but there is still a little sheen on top. Had to wash my primary with soap (perish the thought..boo!) it was so oily. Ended up having to add more nutrient and energizer, too, to get the fermentation going again, too. Never again, yall, will i use coconut


----------

